# Cars in Cyprus



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

Is it me or are the majority of cars in Cyprus not great value for money?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Second hand cars are more expensive in Cyprus but they tend to be in much better condition.
Make sure any second hand car you buy has not been imported from the UK as they tend to have rust underneath due to the use of salt on the roads.
Cars which have spent all their lives in Cyprus have no rust and the body work is always in far better condition than imported ones. This is one reason for the higher price of used cars here.


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

Veronica, I've learnt something new today. thanks!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Second hand cars are more expensive in Cyprus but they tend to be in much better condition. Make sure any second hand car you buy has not been imported from the UK as they tend to have rust underneath due to the use of salt on the roads. Cars which have spent all their lives in Cyprus have no rust and the body work is always in far better condition than imported ones. This is one reason for the higher price of used cars here.


I can show you many rusty cars which were born in Cyprus


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

I guess as like with the UK, you just make sure you do the relevant checks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SWJ said:


> I can show you many rusty cars which were born in Cyprus


 On the whole cars here last far longer than in the UK because there is far less rust. Of course there will be some exceptions but the majority are in far better condition *for their age *than a similar vehicle in the UK would be.


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

Duly noted. Col


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> On the whole cars here last far longer than in the UK because there is far less rust. Of course there will be some exceptions but the majority are in far better condition *for their age *than a similar vehicle in the UK would be.


I am sure that rust is a minor problem on Cyprus cars. However mechanical things like steering, brakes suspension is often worse because of the roads


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

Would anyone recommend driving those smart cars for two in and around Paphos?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Collossusx said:


> Would anyone recommend driving those smart cars for two in and around Paphos?


To be honest I would choose something more secure. Cypriots cant be blamed for being the best drivers in the world


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

I just liked the look of them and thought they would be ideal for a single, man about the town guy  It would have made a change from the gas guzzler I had in the UK. So need something sturdier for the new environment..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with Anders, I would not feel safe in little smart car among Cypriot drivers.
There are plenty of small 4x4 around and with the state of the roads these are the best cars to have. Also it means you can go off road and have a bit of fun in them.


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

I shall look at the 4x4 options. I just didn't want to spend too much but I know now where to look. Thanks guys.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I am echoing above; I wouldn't recommend a Smart car in Cyprus with all those crazy drivers and poor roads.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> I am sure that rust is a minor problem on Cyprus cars. However mechanical things like steering, brakes suspension is often worse because of the roads


Fair point


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There should be no safety issue with a Smart car which has proved to be one of the safest cars on the road in crash testing:

Mini smart car earns top marks for safety in crash tests | Mail Online

HowStuffWorks "Smart Car Safety"

Far more important is the short wheelbase and small wheels which will not react well on the poorer road surfaces experienced in Paphos town nor are they comfortably suitable for taking off-road. As some of the best experiences in Cyprus involve driving off of tarmac I consider this important.

Finally, for what it's worth, my view is that the most important car feature is high ground clearance and that 4 wheel drive is not a necessity. Inevitably, however, higher ground clearance usually means a 4 wheel drive car.

Pete


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for that Pete. 

I think due to several comments about the conditions of the roads, I will opt for a larger vehicle and will probably go the 4x4 route.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> There should be no safety issue with a Smart car which has proved to be one of the safest cars on the road in crash testing:
> 
> Mini smart car earns top marks for safety in crash tests | Mail Online
> 
> ...


What ever research, I would not like to meet a Cypriot Mercedes, BMW or a L200 double cabin nose to nose in a Smart. I have seen to many of them spread all over the Germann Highways after such encounter


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> What ever research, I would not like to meet a Cypriot Mercedes, BMW or a L200 double cabin nose to nose in a Smart. I have seen to many of them spread all over the Germann Highways after such encounter


Oh dear, it sounds as though head-on accidents in Germany are far more common than in Cyprus. More driver training indicated ?? 

All the few accidents I've seen here are slow speed involving back-ending a vehicle or right turn idiocy.

The fatal accidents are usually reported in the Cyprus Mail who usefully report the details of the drivers. The vast majority involve young people, alcohol and no seat belts or helmets. No safety standards will protect these.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Oh dear, it sounds as though head-on accidents in Germany are far more common than in Cyprus. More driver training indicated ??
> 
> All the few accidents I've seen here are slow speed involving back-ending a vehicle or right turn idiocy.
> 
> ...


You know Pete, with 8 million cars at the same time in the German Highway system a normal day and free speed, at least in theory, things happen.

Driving an average of 5000 km per week all around Europe the last 7 years, I have seen my share of accidents on highways, normal roads and in towns. At least enough to not buy a Smart, or a Ford Ka or similar. 

Of course it is the same groups of people that cause the most accidents also in other countries. In Germany there was one more group, foreigners that could not handle the high speeds


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

I think the fact a car has a bit of rust does not age it! here the road surfaces and sun/sand/salt are harmful too. A car still needs parts replacing no matter where it is once it begins to age, timing belts etc, a car that is 15 years old has had 15 years wear and tear no matter where it is. Secondhand cars are still very expensive here.


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

To be doubley safe I'm going to buy from a dealer so I have some protection and warranty.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Collossusx said:


> To be doubley safe I'm going to buy from a dealer so I have some protection and warranty.


I can't wait for the posts when you try and make a claim !!!!

This country is not exactly top notch for it's customer service ethic.



Pete


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I can't wait for the posts when you try and make a claim !!!!
> 
> This country is not exactly top notch for it's customer service ethic.
> 
> ...


We bought of Simon Emery with full one year warranty. He has honored his warranty and even replaced windscreen wiper blades FOC. Excellent service and reasonable prices.

Good luck


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

One year warranty is rare in the UK for used cars so this guy must be good.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

He is a Geordie moved here in 2004 and built up his business. Also has his own british mechanics.

Just a very nice chap.


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

That could come in handy. Whereabouts is he based? Thanks. Col


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The worst problems we had with mechanics here have always been British ones. They charge the earth and then you have to go to a Cypriot one to get their mess sorted out.


----------



## Collossusx (May 23, 2014)

That sounds familiar..


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Col,

what Veronica said can be so true-beware.

Never had any probs with Simons mechanics.

He is situated - coming out of Paphos on the Chloraka road, just as you pass the Time out Kiosk turn left he is down there on the left.

The fixed charge for a service is €99.00 inclusive.


----------

